# How to resume incomplete downloads in another download manager



## Samwise (May 1, 2008)

I downloading Ubuntu DVD ISO 8.04 (3.7 GB) in Free Download Manager. After downloading about 2 GB of data, due to some problems, the file entry has disappeared from the list of downloading files in Free download manager. The incomplete file however is still present in the folder but i can resume it as it is not present in FDM.
I want to resume the same incomplete file so tell me if there is any way i can do it. 
Can I use another downlaod manager to import this incomplete file and resume the download ?
Please help.


----------



## Garbage (May 1, 2008)

Just try opening that file (open with) and select FDM.
It might resume. Best Luck...


----------



## Samwise (May 1, 2008)

I tried it but didnt work. I also tried downloading the same file in the same folder where the incomplete file was, but it does not resume and instead FDM informs that download is complete.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 1, 2008)

See if any hidden files are present in this location:

C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Free Download Manager


----------

